# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Περίεργα περιτώματα νεοσσών κότας

## angelfarm

Καλησπερα ,

Εχω 6 νεοσσους κοτας ...σημερα  διανυουν την 3 μερα τους σε κλειστο χωρο με θερμομητερα
Το σιτηρεσιο τους αποτελειτε απο αλεσμενο καλαμποκι βρωμη και κρεαταλευρο...
Στο νερο τους χορηγηθηκε απο αρχης oxitetracycline hydrochloride 6%

Τα πτηνα ειναι λιγο κατηφη και ισως με μειωμενη ορεξη,τα περιτωματα τους ειναι φυσιολογικα σε υφη αλλα το χρωμα τους ειναι υπερβολικο σκουρο πρασινο τοσο που απο μακρυα φανταζει μαυρο...
Επισης απο τα εξι πτηνα αυτες τις τρεις μερες εχω μετρησει 10 περιτωματα εκ των οποιων τα δυο ηταν ενα βλεννοδες διαφανο υγρο με ελαχιστο κυπαρροπρασινο χρωμα ...
ολα δε ,φερουν σημεια ουρικου οξεως ..

Μηπως ειναι καποιο κοκκιδιο ;

----------


## mparoyfas

χωρις να εχω γνωση και χωρις να εχω εφαρμόσει ποτε σε πτηνα φαρμας , αν και ρίγανη βαζαμε με την γιαγια μου στα κλωσοπουλα φρεσκια αλεσμένη  απο την πρωτη μερα τους εγω θα χρησιμοποιηουσα αυτο *Αντιβακτηριακό και ηπαροπροστατευτικό σκεύασμα για καρδερίνες και όλα τα πτηνά* σε σύμφωνη αναλογια με το βαρος τους για τα καναρινια μου ειναι βασικο και το χορηγώ στην προληπτική δοση 5-7 ημερες το μηνα καθε μηνα.

----------


## angelfarm

Ευχαριστω Μανο ,
Ριγανη εβαζα κι εγω ως αφεψημα και βαμα προπολης ...χωρις ιδιαιτερο λογο ειπα να ρωτησω τον τοπικο  κτηνιατρο για καποιο σκευασμα του εμποριου γιαπροληπτικη χρηση και μου εδωσε το παραπανω που εγραψα ...
Δεν νομιζω ομως να φταιει αυτο....
Τωρα μαλλον θελω κατι για ιαση και οχι για προληψη ....
Το κοκτειλ αυτο θα εχει κατασταλτικη δραση στο προβλημα?

----------


## jk21

Αγγελε εννοεις την 3η μερα της ζωης τους; τι ειναι εννοεις με τον ορο θερμομητερα ( θερμομετρο μηπως; )

αν ειναι μονο 3 ημερων ,δυσκολο να εχουν αναπτυξει ηδη κοκκιδια ,αφου η επωαση των ωοκυστων θελει καποιο διαστημα 

αν πραγματι υπαρχει προβλημα ,θα ειναι μικροβιου που απλα δεν πιανει η οξυτετρακυκλινη που σου δωσε ενας απο αυτους που εχουν συμβαλλει στο να ειναι ανθεκτικα τα μικροβια σε αυτη .ή υπαρχει διαταραχη στην καλα καλα μη σχηματισθεισα καλη χλωριδα και πανιδα του εντερου .Αν μιλουσαμε για μετα απο ενα μηνα ζωης θα σκεφτομουνα και μυκητες λογω της αντιβιωσης ,αλλα δεν νομιζω ουτε αυτοι να εχουν αναπτυχθει .Αν υπαρχει προβλημα ειναι ειτε μικροβιο ειτε ιος ειτε ανισορροπια στην πανιδα του εντερου

ριγανη ,ριγανερο (και θυμαρι αν εχεις )  ,ultra levure απο φαρμακειο και  κουτσουλιες σε φωτο και την κοιλια απο καποιο τους 

να ξερεις επισης οτι η οξυτετρακυκλινη αντιδρα με το ασβεστιο και αυτο που τρωνε και αυτο που εχουν στα κοκκαλα τους αν αυτο που τρωνε δεν ειναι επαρκες ,με οτι αυτο συνεπαγεται και επισης δεν απορροφαται ουτε το φαρμακο σωστα ,αφου δημιουργει αλατα ασβεστιου 

μαλλον ουτε εκεινος το ξερει .... 

Αν υπαρχει αναγκη φαρμακου ,θα δωσεις cosumix plus αλλα να δουμε κουτσουλιες

προτιμησε αυγο σε μιξη με αλευρι καλαμποκιου ,σιτου ,παρα κρεαταλευρο

----------


## angelfarm

Κ.Δημητρη με τον ορο θερμομητερα εννοω το μηχανημα που τα εχω αφου βγουν απο την μηχανη....Αν ψαξετε στο νετ με αυτον τον ορο θα δειτε περι τινος προκειτε ...(δεν βαζω λινκ γιατι εχει εμπορικο περιεχομενο)

Το σακουλακι με το φαρμακο βρισκεται ηδη στο καδο.... :winky: 

αυγο δινω σε μικρη  ποσοτητα και μεχρι την πρωτη εβδομαδα συμπληρωνοντας με κρεαταλευρα λογου κοστους...

Φωτογραφιες ..οσονουπω

----------


## angelfarm

Δυστυχως οι φωτογραφιες απο τη συσκευη μου και ο.φωτισμος δεν βοηθανε καθολου...θα δοκιμασω και αυριο

Προς το παρον ας δωσω μια περιγραφη ...
Ειναι φυσιλογικου μεγεθους και υφης  με σημεια ουρικου οξεως και υγρων 
Εχουν χρωμα πολυ σκουρο βαθυ κυπαρρισι .
Πριν λιγο που κοιταξα υπαρχουν και φυσιλογικες ως  προς το χρωμα αλλα το ουρικο οξυ αφαντο ....( ισως να ωφειλετε στην τετρακυλινη :winky: 
Απο το πρωι μεχρι τωρα εχει βελτιωθει λιγο η διαθεση τους ,αλλα ο αριθμος των κοπρανων παραμενι μικρος (απο το πρωι εως πριν λιγο υπηρξαν μονο 3 κουτσουλιες )
Τροφη και νερο εχουν στηδιαθεση τους αφθονα (αρα δεν τιθεται θεμα υποσιτισμου)

----------


## jk21

θα ελεγα απο τη στιγμη που ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι μικρα
να δωσεις μονο συνδιασμο αλευρου με αυγο ,να δουμε τι συμβαινει και βλεπουμε 

στο νερο τους εκτος απο ριγανη βαλε και αρκετο χαμομηλι 

αν δεις θανατους ,βρες να δωσεις cosumix

----------

